# Keytool: mögliche Werte für Parameter



## sasono (20. Mai 2012)

Gibt es eine Auflistung, welche Werte die Parameter -keyalg (z. B: DSA, RSA, usw.) und -sigalg annehmen können? Mit Google konnte ich nichts finden


----------



## faetzminator (20. Mai 2012)

keytool-Key and Certificate Management Tool ?


----------



## sasono (20. Mai 2012)

Das ist alles zu allgemein, mir geht es um eine Liste, WELCHE keyalgorithmen usw. unterstützt werden, also RSA, DSA, usw.


----------



## sasono (22. Mai 2012)

Offensichtlich ist diese Frage doch nicht so trivial wie ich dachte. Warum findet man so eine Liste nicht? Ich muss doch wissen, welche Algorithmen ich damit überhaupt anwenden kann?


----------



## SecurityDoc (22. Mai 2012)

Du hättest doch eigenlich nur mal in die API gucken müssen [japi]Security[/japi].
Folgenden Code kann man sich danach zusammen basteln:

```
import java.util.*;
import java.security.*;
public class Secu
{
	public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception
	{
		Provider[] securityProviders=Security.getProviders();
		for(Provider securityProvider : securityProviders)
		{
			Enumeration<Object> keys=securityProvider.keys();
			while(keys.hasMoreElements())
			{
				Object key=keys.nextElement();
				System.out.println(key+"\t"+securityProvider.get(key));
			}
			System.out.println("--------");
		}
	}
}
```
Dieser Code liest aus allen installierten Security-Providern alle Informationen aus.
Konzentrieren solltest du dich auf die "Alg.Alias.*" Felder da diese die gültigen Werte für keyalg und sigalg enthalten.
Da die Ausgabe sehr umfangreich ist würde ich dir empfehlen diese mit einer Pipe im Terminal in eine Datei umzuleiten bzw schreibst es gleich in eine Datei.

Da keytool auch eine gewisse kompatibilität zu OpenSSL aufweist könntest du dort mal in den Docs nach gültigen keyalg und sigalg Kombinationen suchen. Einige davon sollte keytool auch unterstützen.


----------

